# WANTED AD



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, 
Wanted a woman who can,
Clean, 
Iron
cook
darn socks
decorate
shop alone
service and repair car
make money go a long way
Gut fish
have her own boat.

Apply via PM

PS. Please send picture of boat.


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Les, dreams rarely become realaty. (spelling)? Why is there no spell check on this Forum ??


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

les said:


> Hi,
> Wanted a woman who can,
> Clean,
> Iron
> ...


I've found her....woman of your dreams, she has her own boat......but looks like you'll have competition..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

LadyBlue said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yeah your right thanks I owe you one, pint of Guinness is it?  She seems and looks perfect cos I wouldnt want my mates trying to steal her from me if she can do all the above. :x Just one thing though :? .......... What about the pic of the boat? :?


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

She's standing in front of the boat, or was this not what you had in mind...you can't have everything! not sure if her or the boat is called jenny.....and the other sign says SUPER **OCK' (stock I think  )

Oh by the way, mine's a Pims please....I don't suit a pint glass :wink:



les said:


> LadyBlue said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

quote="LadyBlue"]She's standing in front of the boat, or was this not what you had in mind...*I cant see the boat probably because of her sheer beauty blinding me *8)

you can't have everything! *Why ever not I have most things in life I want apart from whats in my wanted ad that is *[smiley=toff.gif] *Do you know how hard it is to find such a women who can do all with her own boat? *

not sure if her or the boat is called jenny.....

[/b]:? and the other sign says SUPER **OCK' (stock I think  ) *Na it will be SUPER OCK as she will drive a remaped Mrk2 TT and SUPER OCK is short for High Octain as in V-POWER * :idea:

Oh by the way, mine's a Pims please....I don't suit a pint glass :wink: *Noooo Pimps is so yesterday and pretentious*  *Such a shame as I had you down for a women of class and upbringing *[smiley=gorgeous.gif] *Don't you know Guinness ( the ambrosia black stuff )is the new Pims* :roll:


----------



## Roadhog (May 4, 2007)

Les, are you BORED.................. :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Roadhog said:


> Les, are you BORED.................. :roll:


Funny you should say that Pete............... I was until today :wink: and no its not what your thinking :lol:


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

haven't had a Guinness lately.....must try again very soon! Les, what else would you want if you did have 'everything' in life......you always have to leave space for those extra surprises that come that we don't expect 



les said:


> quote="LadyBlue"]She's standing in front of the boat, or was this not what you had in mind...*I cant see the boat probably because of her sheer beauty blinding me *8)
> 
> you can't have everything! *Why ever not I have most things in life I want apart from whats in my wanted ad that is *[smiley=toff.gif] *Do you know how hard it is to find such a women who can do all with her own boat? *
> 
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

LadyBlue said:


> haven't had a Guinness lately.....must try again very soon! Les, what else would you want if you did have 'everything' in life......you always have to leave space for those extra surprises that come that we don't expect


See I knew you would see sense re the Guinness. :wink:
I guess if I had to leave space I would not be living life to the full and on the edge. :twisted:
Life is full of surprises and you never know what to expect next. :? 
Many years ago I was in the scouts and our moto was " Be prepared" Life surprises me thats enough for now. [smiley=help.gif] 
Perhaps I need to do a little more research with my time into the meaning of life the universe and everything. [smiley=book2.gif] But if I did it would probaly frighten me to death. [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> Hi,
> Wanted a woman who can,
> Clean,
> Iron
> ...


What will you do when you found her :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 Well I am surprised you have to ask Dani. I will set her to work right away of course. :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


That's why our parents should have read this fairy tale to us:

_Once upon a time in a land far away,
A beautiful, independent, self-assured princess
Happened upon a frog as she sat contemplating ecological issues
On the shores of an unpoluted pond in a verdant meadow near her castle.
The frog hopped into the princess' lap and said:

"Elegant Lady, I was once a handsome prince
Until an evil whitch cast a spell upon me.
One kiss from you however, and I will turn back
Into the dapper young prince that I am.
And then, my sweet, we can marry and set up housekeeping 
In your castle with my mother,
Where you can prepare my meals,
Clean my cloths, bear my children,
And forever feel greatful and happy doing so"

That night as the princess dined sumptuously on lightly sauteed frog legs,
Seasoned in white wine and onion cream sauce
She chuckled and thought to herself:
I don't fuckin' think so!
_


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


 Hope you have a pinny for her, a nice yellow pair of marigolds and of course some nice black pantent thigh high boots!!   :lol: . You might want to invest in a whip also, you know, to push her along a bit incase she is a bit slow


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

[/quote]

Well I am surprised you have to ask Dani. I will set her to work right away of course. :roll:[/quote] Hope you have a pinny for her, a nice yellow pair of marigolds and of course some nice black pantent thigh high boots!!   :lol: . You might want to invest in a whip also, you know, to push her along a bit incase she is a bit slow [/quote]

Thanks for the tips Dotti most invaluable however sounds to me that the kind of women you have in mind will be high maintenance. :? You see me being a CHEAPSKATE will want something a little more ....how can I put this ermm down market. :wink: You know the kind of thing Wellies instead of thigh boots, Old tea towel in place of pinny, sod the marigolds she can sport segs on her hands after all she will be gutting my fish and soft hands are a no no. :twisted: As for a whip.... to gee her up some old boat rope with a knot tided in it for the odd lashing will suffice. [smiley=whip.gif] Now about that boat ... do you have one Dotti.


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

Last time I heard an advert like that, it was followed about a year later (after much success I have to point out) with the following:










Be warned... 

C


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

CkB said:


> Last time I heard an advert like that, it was followed about a year later (after much success I have to point out) with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only pills required would ones to keep her awake to ensure she did the list of items above :wink:


----------



## CkB (Jun 18, 2008)

What, toys and leather Les? 

C


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

CkB said:


> What, toys and leather Les?
> 
> C


C'mon Les, prey tell :lol:  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> CkB said:
> 
> 
> > What, toys and leather Les?
> ...


Now dont over excite yourself [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

les said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > CkB said:
> ...


Too late! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

OH MY GOD !!!

les and you call me :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> OH MY GOD !!!
> 
> les and you call me :roll:


Tony that was back in November last year. Your just a sad perv mate :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Go on Tony , I want to know what you was searching for to find this old thread......
Was going to say , didn`t Les get hiself a lovely lady anyway?
Sarah


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Go on Tony , I want to know what you was searching for to find this old thread......
> Was going to say , didn`t Les get hiself a lovely lady anyway?
> Sarah


it was just on the first page of the powder room (shows how much that gets used !!!)... LOL and i'd never do that... i'm too young to be classed as a perv, when you say perv people think of grey haired men, with dark coloured cars :lol: :lol: :lol: deffo not me  and the reason i was in the powder room was i had been told to read the "happy period thread" which i must add had me rolling with laughter at you women


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Go on Tony , I want to know what you was searching for to find this old thread......
> 
> You don't want to know Sarah but put it this way, beans are nothing compared to what Tony's kink is
> Was going to say , didn`t Les get hiself a lovely lady anyway?
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Go on Tony , I want to know what you was searching for to find this old thread......
> ...


 Yeah right Tony and you expect us to believe that tripe :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

les said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Go on Tony , I want to know what you was searching for to find this old thread......
> ...


Yeah right les and you expect us to believe that tripe :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Her in doors can gut fish Les sorry non of the rest but you can have dirt cheap mate


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Her in doors can gut fish Les sorry non of the rest but you can have dirt cheap mate


 Na think I will stick Andy, better the devil you know and all that hey :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

les said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Her in doors can gut fish Les sorry non of the rest but you can have dirt cheap mate
> ...


OK mate you bargin hard how much do you want to take her off my hands


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Andy, unless she can fulfill the criteria I set at the beginning of this thread you simply don't have enough money unless you sell both TTs and your golf


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

les said:


> Andy, unless she can fulfill the criteria I set at the beginning of this thread you simply don't have enough money unless you sell both TTs and your golf


Then I would have to cycle 50 aday to and from work in the rian and snow I will get them in the Auto Trader asap :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Andy, unless she can fulfill the criteria I set at the beginning of this thread you simply don't have enough money unless you sell both TTs and your golf
> ...


 No time to lose then, you have till the weekend. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't belive this thread has been brought back to life! :lol: So Les the question begs, did you find ya biatch?! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> I can't belive this thread has been brought back to life! :lol: So Les the question begs, did you find ya biatch?! :lol:


 Dotti its you who's brought it back to life. :lol: I did say I would stick with the devil I know (have) but am open to better offers of a new biatch but they just don't seem to make em like they used to :roll: These modern biatches talk about things I have no comprehension about ....stuff like equal rights, female emancipation, freedom and show a distinct lack of loyalty. SIGH!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

les said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I can't belive this thread has been brought back to life! :lol: So Les the question begs, did you find ya biatch?! :lol:
> ...


OOO hello :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I sort of got it right. :?

I found a gal who's father owned the big yacht. We got engaged and the father sold the yacht (rumour has it to pay for our wedding)....

Same gal co-owns 64/64ths of a (small) yacht, problem is I am the co-owner. 8)


----------

